# Best selection of aquariums in GTA?



## Asterix (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi,

I'm new to gtaaquaria and I'm looking to buy a nice looking aquarium. What is the best store (or online site) in the GTA that has the largest selection of aquariums.

I'm looking for around 40-50 Gal with a nice stand. I live in a small condo and wish to have a design model that will fit in with my place.

Thanks in advance for the response,

Cheers,


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Check out

http://www.miraclesaquariums.com/


----------



## Asterix (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm sure that they must produce some great stuff but the price must be way too expensive....

Any idea who has the best selection of ready to buy aquarium (with stand or sold together) with a little bit of design? Also at a reasonable price...

Thanks...


----------



## snaggle (Feb 19, 2010)

NAFB or big als, would have the best section as far as I know.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Likely Big Al's.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

If it's just the standard "off the shelf" dimensions, you can't really beat BA's for new aquariums in terms of price. There are these Asian LFS's that carry brands like Boyu, JBJ, AZOO, etc that are different than the masses of what BA pumps out. I think Lucky's in Market Village has a decent show area.


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

Buy a tank off a member or kiji. Make sure you go check it out first to see if it's showroom or fish room condition. There are some great deals out there. Just have to wait. 

Goodluck


Laura


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

If your looking for a larger tank and you don't mind the drive, then Miracles is a better choice. They make the tanks, so your not paying Big Als markup price. There is no showroom though so you have to know what you want. I think the manager told me that non-standard tanks were around 50% extra.

Lee


----------



## Antoine Doinel (Dec 20, 2010)

laurahmm said:


> Buy a tank off a member or kiji.


This.

While you're looking, you can buy a filter and start your cycle using a bucket. When you get a tank you should either have a good head start on or be done your cycle.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm hesitant to purchase used tanks because you never know what kind of defects it might have. I'd rather pay a few hundred dollars more than risk having gallons of water damaging the floors...


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

solarz said:


> I'm hesitant to purchase used tanks because you never know what kind of defects it might have. I'd rather pay a few hundred dollars more than risk having gallons of water damaging the floors...


I ve had 2 brand new marineland tanks leak one when I was away on holidays it was onlt two weeks old the other was a week old. If you buy from BAls get a miricle never had one leak yet but there are lots of deals with next to new tanks on kijiji.


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

I think if your looking for something affordable and still highly stylish i would look at something from Aqua Inspiration. The rimless tanks are not available at Big Als and they are double the price when custom made by miracles. Their starphire tank is 269.99 and the matching stand is 219.99. That or look at something from Lucky's, they have a series of random tanks imported that have a higher degree of aesthetics and a lower price point when compared to the larger retailers. 

That said, if you want something that looks good, your going to need to spend some more money.


----------



## Antoine Doinel (Dec 20, 2010)

+1 on the AI tanks. Very beautiful if you have the $.

Keep in mind that the term 'It's What's Inside That Counts" is especially important for aquariums. The equipment is only a small fraction of the cost. A designer tank poorly decorated is going to look like ass, whereas a cheapo tank properly decorated can look beautiful.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi,
While searching for a new tank for myself I came across this place in Peterborough called Red Fish Blue Fish. When you compare their prices to those at Big Al's they are much cheaper on the Marineland solid wood setups.

http://www.einsteinaquatics.ca/

I contacted the owner Sean and he told me:

"We are also giving away 15% off coupons with the purchase of any one of these kits, whilst supplies last. This coupon could be used for anything you want to buy for the tank, in one transaction."
--
Paul


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

Ai does have very nice tanks, I bought the biggest and last Japanese curve tank they had 14.3 gallons for under 50 bucks, very nice, fits perfectly into my modified ikea stand and no ugly silicone in the front to see.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

solarz said:


> I'm hesitant to purchase used tanks because you never know what kind of defects it might have. I'd rather pay a few hundred dollars more than risk having gallons of water damaging the floors...


I've not had any problems buying used tanks before. One thing I always do is request the owner of the tank have the tank filled or if it is still up and running (fish and all) to keep it that way for me to come see it before buying. That way you know the tank is holding water while to look around the tank for leaks and scratched (if you're very picky or if you're paying for a show tank. BRING A BRIGHT FLASHLIGHT). I wait 10-15mins after a quick inspection of the tank while talking with the owner of the tank checking out thier other tanks then do the tissue paper test and flashlight to see if there is any leaking and such. If there isn't any then I'll consider taking the tank. The reasoning for the 10-15mins came from reading it somwhere online on various forums where 10-15mins isn't the end all of time delay to see if the tank will leak but the shortest time to take to see for slow or quick leaks. If you can stay longer then that is better to make sure the tank is leak proof. I've only used that mainly on tanks outside of GTAA sales (ie. Kijiji/Craigslist) but most GTAA members here are in good standing and as a community back what they sell. At least that is my experience with getting tanks from a few GTAA members here. The after sales support is there and they even are willing to take the tank back if I am not satisfied (I've been satisfied with all of them ) which is good as they are concerned about making sure the tank is sold in good condition and helping others out with thier tank setup.

I only have one tank that leaks and I was made well aware of that by the GTAA member I got the tank from before I took the tank and no I did not use that tank for holding water but for something else.

Many good sales by good members on this forum.  Seems better to buy here then from Craigslist sometimes. At least you got the community to back you.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

coldmantis said:


> Ai does have very nice tanks, I bought the biggest and last Japanese curve tank they had 14.3 gallons for under 50 bucks, very nice, fits perfectly into my modified ikea stand and no ugly silicone in the front to see.


Can you list which IKEA stand you used and how you did the mod? I like the setup.Reminds me of the old bunk bed setups growing up.


----------



## Asterix (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi,

Thank you for all of the feedback. It's a tough decision!! This would be my first tank and I want to make sure that I get the right one (size,probably 50G, design and a nice stand).

I also like the Aqua Inspiration tanks and black stand. The only problem is the price since I will also have to buy lights, filter and lets not forget the fish... 

Will make a decision this weekend. Cant wait!!!!!

Cheers,


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I say for your first tank, go with a new one with warranty. 

God forbid anything happen but atleast you'll be covered and it won't totally ruin your first experience with fish keeping.

But like others have mentioned, you just never know. Even a brand new tank can have problems. 

Might be best to hold off on a used tank until you build up your experience and are totally comfortable with this hobby.

That way you can spot any defects when looking for a used tank.

I am impartial to either new or used tanks. All a personal preference and comfort factor.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> Can you list which IKEA stand you used and how you did the mod? I like the setup.Reminds me of the old bunk bed setups growing up.


this is what I bought when it was on sale for like 30 bucks ikea stand added a oak board in the back, put 4 steel L braces in the back corners and added 2 doors and that's about it. It's been holding a standard 29 gallon on top and a 14.3 gallon on the bottom, no bowing of the wood. I brought a friend and sat on the top before buying it to see if it would bow since we're like 300+ lbs together. it looks nice and the plus part is that it matches my white leather couch!


----------



## Antoine Doinel (Dec 20, 2010)

I use one of those Ikea Expedits for my records. Serves its purpose well, but I'd be very weary of putting anything even slightly heavy on it. The things are made of a very low density fibreboard and rated for like 50 pounds. The steel braces would help, but I'd worry about the areas that have no support underneath.

Great shelves though, especially for the price.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

yes that's is true it's low density, the top, bottom, and sides are around 2" thick but it is hollow on the inside and only the joints feel like they are reinforced, and the top tank is perfectly sitting on the hard joints, that's why when I bought it i asked for my dad's opinion if it will hold or not, and if he says it will I trust his judgement since he's the handy man of the house.


----------



## Antoine Doinel (Dec 20, 2010)

Like I said, just be weary with these things. A lot of Ikea products use cheap materials, but have good structural design and can hold more weight than one would assume.

It's not like the typical stands you get in the Big Al's kits are made of quality wood either. Some of them look like TV stands.


----------



## Asterix (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi,

How about these clearance tanks with stands....are they worth it?

http://www.centralpet.ca/clearance.htm

Thanks...


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

the 72gallon tank looks pretty nice


----------



## Carlito (Feb 10, 2011)

I bought my 55 gallon aquarium with cabinet, 2 canopies and 2 lights for $400 at Walmart in Barrie, 5 years ago. It was $500, but because one of the canopies had a crack, I got it for $400. I still have it all today and my aquarium has never leaked....I don't know if Walmart sells tanks anymore as I haven't shopped there in years.

Asterix, when it comes to aquariums, it's not hard to spend thousands of dollars! My advice to you would be to start with a new 40+ gallon tank. Many people throw out wood stands that are perfect for tanks, even old wood frame tvs. I once new a guy who gutted an old wooden tv, put the tank inside and used the top of the tv as a lid!

There's always sales at most LFS for filters and stuff, but the most important thing is don't forget to cycle your tank before you add any fish or else you'll loose a lot of fish and waste a lot of money!

Good luck!


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

walmart still sells tanks, but not 55 galons. the biggest they have is 38 gallons and that's only some walmarts, and I'm sure they dont' sell the stand for 38 gallons, but I did see a 29 gallon on sale, comes with tank+canopy with lights, filter, food, water conditioner, iirc it was like around the $130 range. the stand for 29 gallons is like 60-70 bucks there. I have one of those 29 gallon + stand from walmart for over a year now great tanks, but their 10 gallons are so so I can see the front glass bowing a little on the 10g tanks I bought from there.


----------

